# What‘s the diff between infantry and artillery?



## Ralph (10 Feb 2003)

Besides the size of their weapons, I mean. For those of you in either who have worked with the other MOC in the field or on base, what did you notice as the biggest difference between you and them? And what made/makes you like your specialization more than the other? Is there a personality trait that separates a good infanteer from a good gunner?
I ask as Iâ€™ll be up for both in the next officer hiring board.
Cheers,
Ralph.


----------



## DnA (10 Feb 2003)

main difference, arty fires cannons, Infantry fires small arms an mortars

if you like running around, carryin a pack, an firing a rifle, go infantry

if you like calculating, loading, an firing big guns, go arty


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Feb 2003)

Some would say about 30 IQ points, and 10% higher scores in math, but that‘s a gross simplification....


----------



## muskrat89 (11 Feb 2003)

"Artillery lends dignity to what would otherwise be a vulgar brawl"   M. Dorosh was right - we Gunners tend to be a little sharper ....


----------



## humint (11 Feb 2003)

Infr: Have ruck, will travel! No need for trucks and a deep-seated and slightly obsessive desire to dig trenches for no good reason.


----------



## combat_medic (11 Feb 2003)

Infantry: highly mobile, quickly deployable, can be very stealthy. Lots of PT, very few vehicles, very physically challenging, not as comfy and cozy. Less specialized, uses more weapons systems, diverse tactics, and over more terrain. When the $hit hits the fan, they‘re the ones to go in, close quarter fighting, and you know what you‘re shooting at = more pshychologically difficult.

Artillery: Slower to deploy, and slower to pick up and move (but faster moving due to vehicles), stealthy until the first shot is fired, more specialized, more vehicles, more comfy. Less walking/running, but moving guns and rounds is gruelling upper body stuff. Shooting over large distances, you don‘t see what you‘re shooting at (usually) = less psychologically difficult.


----------



## Jungle (11 Feb 2003)

Arty usually has no direct contact with the enemy. In fact, they are so far from the front line that they are the only combat arms trade to have to move forward to have a shower !!!

Relax Muskrat89... just joking


----------

